# How much gas left?



## 90073 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all,

Anyone got any suggestions of telling how much gas is left in a gas bottle? Think I read some where about weighing the bottle etc etc.

thaks in advance

Rob


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I weigh my gas bottle before every trip. It is a 15kg Calor, When full it weighs 30kg and when empty it weighs 15kg. So with any other size weigh it when full, the weight when empty is usually stamped on the bottle. You can then see what percentage of gas you've got left if you weigh it after you have used some. I did a 3 month touring Europe trip once and ran out of gas 2 days before returning to UK. Normally I only go on 2 month trips and usually have about a third left which I use around the uk, when I next go abroad I exchange it for a full one.
Phil.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Calor Gas type bottles:

size 3.9 gas 3.9kg bottle plus gas 9.6kg
size 4.5 gas 4.5kg bottle plus gas 10.2kg
size 6.0 gas 6.0kg bottle plus gas 14 kg
size 7.0 gas 7.0kg bottle plus gas 15kg
size 13 gas 13 kg bottle plus gas 28.7kg 
size 15 gas 15kg bottle plus gas 30.7kg

Hope this helps :lol: 

George


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Rob,
You can buy regulators with gauges on. 
You can also buy a magnetic bottle level indicator for about a fiver, that you stick on any size cylinder and it's supposed to show the level. Blurb says it's "safe, reusable and accurate" but I've no idea how it works (I'm sure someone here will explain). Thought I might give one a try.
Chris


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Crissy, I've got one of those magnetic stick on gizmo's, you put it on the lower part of the bottle and it's supposed to warn you when your nearing empty - sorry Rob, not going to be any help to you 'cos I've only recently stuck it on and haven't got to the bottom of the bottle yet :roll:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

LPG is not a gas in the cylinder so guages are not accurate. 
As previously mentioned the only way is to weigh cylinders


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

*How much gas is left?*

Rule one, always carry two bottles, one in use and one full. The bottle in use will, 99% of the time, I find run out during the night! 
Its all part of the fun of MHoming is it not?
Regards Malc


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Malc, where do you keep the second bottle? I have 2 bottles and tried taking two on a 3 month tour of Europe, what a pain, nowhere to keep it, we tried the toilet/shower, but had to lift it out each time we needed to use the 'bathroom. Keeping it in the corridor made it very difficult to move about, so we agreed that it would not be taken again. As I said in an earlier post I now always take a full one which experience has shown will last just under 3 months with typical use.
Phil.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Malc wrote...



> The bottle in use will, 99% of the time, I find run out during the night!
> Its all part of the fun of MHoming is it not?


Quite true malc, Murphys law no 2 also states that it will be raining and you can't find your torch.

pete


----------



## 90073 (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help everyone. I do have one of those stick on indicators as mentioned. But as usual, these 'quick fix' ideas don't seem to do as exactly as it says on the 'tin', if you get what i mean! Perhaps it's user error? 

Again thanks for your help.

Rob


----------

